
Maruti Hard Real-Time OS (1996) - textmode
http://web.archive.org/web/19970605173938/http://www.cs.umd.edu:80/projects/maruti/index.html
======
bdz
Why the archive link?

[http://www.cs.umd.edu/projects/maruti/](http://www.cs.umd.edu/projects/maruti/)

------
osrec
In case anyone is interested, Maruti is another name for Hanuman (a Hindu God,
with the head of a monkey, known for his immense strength). They probably
chose the name because of that connotation. Unsurprisingly, the principal
investigators are Indian, and quite possibly Hindu!

------
rijoja
If one where to want to take this out for a spin. Would there be any images
available?

